# RIDGID RM200 camera system bundle w/ locator



## mambainspection (Oct 23, 2015)

I recently decided to close my Inspection Company. Im selling my Ridgid Rm200 reel, cs10 monitor and navitrack 2 locator. Also with 2 advanced lithium battery chargers and 3 advanced lithium batteries. I'm throwing in a floatable sonde for free thats only been used once. INCLUDES ORIGINAL RECIEPTS FROM FERGUSON (so you can insure it) AND ORIGINAL MANUALS. Call, text or pm me your offers. The equip i would say is worth upwards 13k, and obviously expect your offers to be significantly lower.. Send me your offers. 7577466006 or 7575984260

YOU CAN GO TO MY PHOTOS FOR PICS OF EQUIPMENT


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

mambainspection said:


> I recently decided to close my Inspection Company. Im selling my Ridgid Rm200 reel, cs10 monitor and navitrack 2 locator. Also with 2 advanced lithium battery chargers and 3 advanced lithium batteries. I'm throwing in a floatable sonde for free thats only been used once. INCLUDES ORIGINAL RECIEPTS FROM FERGUSON (so you can insure it) AND ORIGINAL MANUALS. Call, text or pm me your offers. The equip i would say is worth upwards 13k, and obviously expect your offers to be significantly lower.. Send me your offers. 7577466006 or 7575984260 YOU CAN GO TO MY PHOTOS FOR PICS OF EQUIPMENT


 can you post pictures I cannot seem to get to the photos. I am interested.


----------



## mambainspection (Oct 23, 2015)

wyrickmech said:


> can you post pictures I cannot seem to get to the photos. I am interested.


Cs10


----------



## mambainspection (Oct 23, 2015)

wyrickmech said:


> can you post pictures I cannot seem to get to the photos. I am interested.


Rm200 max reel


----------



## mambainspection (Oct 23, 2015)

wyrickmech said:


> can you post pictures I cannot seem to get to the photos. I am interested.


Navitrack 2 locator


----------

